# New to ironmag



## bayou boy (Oct 24, 2014)

Heys guys I just wanted to say what's up and let you'll know I joined the family. Its late and I just got home I will get on here tomorrow and do some research and tell you'll a little bit about me and maybe get some advice on some of my goals. I will pick back up right here on my opening topic where I'm leaving off.


----------



## Riles (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome to imf BB.


----------



## brazey (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to iron mag and I'm liking it already. I'm also on a couple other forums but I joined this one cause iron mag has some of the support and info I was looking for. I have been working out for couple years now in my late 20's. I'm 5'10.5"... I'm running about 200 PDS at this point. Oh well I'll keep this one short going put some stands up in woods.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanx guys


----------



## Gracieboy (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome man


----------



## sneedham (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome bro....


----------



## devildawg99. (Oct 26, 2014)

bayou boy said:


> Hey guys I'm new to iron mag and I'm liking it already. I'm also on a couple other forums but I joined this one cause iron mag has some of the support and info I was looking for. I have been working out for couple years now in my late 20's. I'm 5'10.5"... I'm running about 200 PDS at this point. Oh well I'll keep this one short going put some stands up in woods.


Good hunting down there in the bayou. I worked down in ventress. Around false river and got to do some hunting.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

